# Common wide-angle lenses for a full-frame 35 mm camera are 35, 28, 24, 21, 18 and 14?



## philsturr (Jul 30, 2007)

hi

i have film SLR, Nikon N65
but i might upgrade to DSLR later.
but for now, i want a wide angle lens compatible for the N65.
and it would be better if this lens would be compatible with most DSLR i buy in the future.

i read about wide angle lens at wikipedia:

"Common wide-angle lenses for a full-frame 35 mm camera are 35, 28, 24, 21, 18 and 14 mm. Many of the lenses in this range will produce a more or less rectilinear image at the film plane"

im confused and i dont know which one of those numbered mm lenses i should buy
and i dont know what 0.5x wide angle lens and 0.45x wide angle lens are.
the kind of photos i would like to take are these:
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3343/photossct2.jpg
http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/7774/photoss2ko3.jpg

please help me out
thank you


----------

